# One way to charge for RRP compliance



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Our strategy for dealing with the RRP has been ever evolving in an attempt to develop an efficient process for bidding and handling this type of work.

Presently, I bid the jobs as I have done for years and it is printed as a contract and sent/emailed/faxed to the client. In the package/pdf that they receive there is a page that details the Lead Precautions that will be taken and there is a cost associated specifically with these precautions. This is sort of like how retail businesses charge for their service/product and then show you how much 'tax' you are paying as if to show you that all of the cost is not arbitrarily generated by the business but reflects costs that the business must pass on because the government demands it.

We hope that this format will help illustrate to the client exactly what they are paying for and why. This too should help separate us from the non-compliant guy who's bid is significantly less.

I would love to hear what other guys are doing is this regard. How do you pass on the added costs of being compliant with the regs/


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

So far I explain that this is a goverment regulation. That they can probably find someone else who is willing to skirt the rules and do so for less. We choose to abide by the rules and run an honest business.

This way (imho) we have already set ourseleves apart from others. If I was asked to break that part down I would, but my cost is my cost. It is what you have to pay for us to provide you the service.

One thing I have learned from the guys here is not to chase every job or get upset when I don't get one.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

James,Would you be interested in sharing this form?? Right now I just explain to them the added costs of labor & materials needed to comply.I would love something they could put their hands on.BB,I don't think if I were you I would put the thought in their head of seeking a non-complying contractor.You're kind of shooting yourself in the foot when you give them the idea that they can work around the law.Just doesn't make much sense to me!!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> James,Would you be interested in sharing this form?? Right now I just explain to them the added costs of labor & materials needed to comply.I would love something they could put their hands on.BB,I don't think if I were you I would put the thought in their head of seeking a non-complying contractor.You're kind of shooting yourself in the foot when you give them the idea that they can work around the law.Just doesn't make much sense to me!!


 
You are probably right. 

IMHO those who are looking to skirt the law to save some money, are probably the kind of customers I don't want.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

The form is nothing more than a list of the basic precautions that we intend to take. I got several of them from the Job Check List form which should have been in your book. In any case, here is the list we use for Exteriors:

1) Post warning signs to alert neighbors of hazard.
2) Close all windows and doors in the work area.
3) Install plastic sheeting to protect adjacent surfaces.
4) Install plastic curtain on any door that must be used during the project.
5) All workers will wear protective gear.
6) All surfaces will be wet scraped and wet sanded.
7) Debris will be contained and removed daily.
8) All surfaces will be cleaned.
9) Jobsite will be clean certified.

Cost: so far anywhere between $350 to $3500.

There are several other items that are added to this list if it warrants it for the particular jobs, like Vertical containment if necessary or Will use heat guns at no more than 1100 degrees F etc etc.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good stuff Roamer. I have read that the software insurance adjusters and a lot of contractors (Xactimate?) use has created line items for RRP items.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I dowloaded the trial version of Exactomate the other day.Wow thats a packed program!


----------

